# Beef short ribs



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

The wife and oldest kid are out of town today so I decided to smoke some beef ribs.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure why the pics rotated but ya'll get the idea.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks good !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang that looks good. They’re gonna be mad at you when they see this post!


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

fla_scout said:


> Dang that looks good. They’re gonna be mad at you when they see this post!



They already know, but they're going to a band competition in Biloxi so they're happy. Band nerds.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

The finished product.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks good. sides?


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

smooth move said:


> looks good. sides?


Just some beans.


----------



## Diologe (Sep 30, 2019)

I love ribs and BBQ in general! In my property in Italy here I have a really good and big grill that I use almost every weekend. I invite friends to join my family and we always have good times with some beer and salads on the side. Everybody is always happy and forget about stress and day to day problems.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Diologe said:


> I love ribs and BBQ in general! In my property in Italy here I have a really good and big grill that I use almost every weekend. I invite friends to join my family and we always have good times with some beer and salads on the side. Everybody is always happy and forget about stress and day to day problems.



Y'all in Italy have the cooking thing down to a science, but let me invite you to Alabama and smoke you a nice boston butt sometime. Throw down a few beers and tell some fish stories. I'll admit though, I've yet to cook beef ribs like these, I'm jealous. Welcome to the PFF madness BTW. Look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Where did you buy the meat?


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

boomshakalaka said:


> Where did you buy the meat?


Publix. I had to ask for uncut ribs because they cut them down the middle to sell.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

zodiac470 said:


> Publix. I had to ask for uncut ribs because they cut them down the middle to sell.


Thanks. I hardly see them even having the single cut ones out for sale. I have been getting chuck short ribs from the Grocery Outlet, basically just a much smaller version of those, guess it's the end cuts. They smoke fantastic, very delicious but always like to do some bigger ones.


----------



## Diologe (Sep 30, 2019)

H2OMARK said:


> Y'all in Italy have the cooking thing down to a science, but let me invite you to Alabama and smoke you a nice boston butt sometime. Throw down a few beers and tell some fish stories. I'll admit though, I've yet to cook beef ribs like these, I'm jealous. Welcome to the PFF madness BTW. Look forward to hearing more from you.


Hello! Nice to meet you, thank you for invitation. Never been to Alabama to be honest.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks Awesome!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

